# red mange and boosting immune system



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok hello everyone I am new here but i have been checking out the web site for a little while. I have a pitbull that i will call a mix since i dont have papers who is about 5 months old. Monday I found out he has red mange and on Tue. he started the dip proccess. I hadn't heard of this before so I didnt know about ther possibility of waiting to see if it went away on it own and since he as started the treatment already I,m not going to change it now. My question is what can i give my dog to better his immune system since I've read that this is possibly a weakend immune system that lets the mties get out of control. He is on a mix of blue wilderness, merricks wilderness, chicken soup for the dog lovers soul, science diet since my sisters dog ate that, and one more I cant remember. he is now 26 lbs. I know i should have probably used some type of puppy kibble but since both dogs were eating the same food i did want to do that. Sorry for the long post any ideas about the immune system and anything I can expect to deal with as far as the red mange.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pick one food and stick with it no need to mix it. If he is young the protein in the wilderness is really high for a puppy you might consider Taste of the Wild or another formula that is under 30% protein from Blue Buffalo, they have many great foods. There are many natural herbs that are good for immune systems and going to the health food store and talking to someone who has knowledge with herbs and they can find a good immune natural booster. Make sure they know it is for a dog but there are many things like goldenseal and other herbs that are a good booster.

Keep with the treatments with dipping and Ivermectin it will take several weeks to really cure it, so stick with it and good luck!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

I think that was the last one(taste of the wild) I had read that mixing will compensate for ingredients any one might be missing. I'm not sure if the vet has used any Ivermectin. not sure is this a pill or something


----------

